# Congrats Dale (DrillersGoDeeper)!!!!!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Walker just sent me a txt saying that Dale's wife just gave birth to Megann Elizabeth. 6lbs 3oz. 19.25" long. Everyone is healthy!


:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:​


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Way to go Dale... Party On!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope she takes after her Mother haha.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats from the picou family


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations Dale!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Congradulations to Driller and his growing family :rockn:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

congratulations man! you need to post some pics of that little one!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

CONGRATS DUDE!!!!


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats to you and your wife for a new family member.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That wonderful. Congratulations!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Good news glad to hear all went well


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats. Let the memories begin.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!""


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

congrats again buddy ... hows wild man doin.... get ready for all the pink thats about to be in your house .. trust me i know this..... glad everyone is healthy call yea later


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

We appreciate all the kind words!! I'll get some pics up shortly.

...and yeah walker...there's already lots of pink!!! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ...there's already lots of pink!!! lol


isnt that what caused all this to begin with....  

:bigok:

haha.. Ok that might have been a little much now that I think about it


----------

